# DualBoot: Win XP nach Vista installieren



## C-H (24. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bekomme (hoffentlich noch diese Woche  ) ein neues Notebook mit vorinstalliertem Vista x64 (wird für Entwicklung und Testzwecke benötigt). Zum "richtigen" Arbeiten soll aber auch ein XP (32-Bit) installiert werden. Nun möchte ich aber die Vista-Installation (außer dem verkleinern der Partition) nicht anpacken. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen war es aber immer ein Problem zuerst eine neuere Windows-Version zu installieren und dann die ältere.

Kennt jemand einen Trick wie das doch gehen kann? Es steht nur eine Festplatte zur Verfügung (sonst hätte ich eine Idee).


----------



## Blackburn (24. April 2007)

ich hab es über den Weg XP als zweites System zu installieren versucht, aber dann hat es mir sowohl den Boot von XP zerschossen als auch von Vista.

Hab mir dann in der Firma den Vista Media Kit mitgenommen,
Platte Partitioniert (1. XP, 2. Vista, 3. Data)
dann erst XP installiert, und dannach noch Vista auf die 2. Partition.

Hat super geklappt, nur mit dem OEM Key vom Rechner musste ich die Aktivierung telefonisch machen. Der meckert dann nach der Eingabe dass irgendetwas nicht stimmt. Dann wird man mit nem Mitarbeiter verbunden (wenn man glück hat mit einem der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist und versteht was man ihm sagen möchte) und der muss das ganze dann absegnen.
Hab extra nachgefragt, es ist laut EULA okay die OEM vom normalen MediaKit zu installieren 

So hat es wunderbärchen funktioniert und läuft immernoch 

Aber ich denke dass es auch nen Weg geben sollte XP als zweites System zu installieren ohne dass alles den Bach runtergeht 

Greetz Dome


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. April 2007)

Mh... Vista nach XP installieren ist kein Problem... wenn man XP als 2. installiert müsste man wohl mit der Vista-CD den Bootmanager zurüksetzen... das sollte kein Problem sein und ich recht einfach... Vista DVD rein -> von DVD booten und dann auf Reperatur und Start prüfen.


----------



## C-H (25. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe selbst noch mal recherchiert und bin da auf diesen Link gestoßen:
http://www.jsifaq.com/SF/Tips/Tip.aspx?id=10807

Sobald ich das ausprobiert habe, werde ich hier das Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## tocki (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht und alles läuft. Hab eine Anleitung unter http://www.blog.tocki.de/2008-04-29/xp-auf-einen-vista-rechner-installieren/.

Gruss, t.


----------



## matze93 (1. Mai 2008)

die anleitung ist echt klasse, genau und kurz. besser ging des nicht. da hätte selbst mein deutsch lehrer mal eine bessere note wie die klassen normale 4 bei ihm am gymnasium gebn müssen


----------



## tocki (2. Mai 2008)

Danke. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.

Gruss, t.


----------



## Wokl (4. Mai 2008)

tocki hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht und alles läuft. Hab eine Anleitung unter http://tocki.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/xp-auf-einen-vista-rechner-installieren/.
> 
> Gruss, t.



Hallo hab das ganze mal probiert! hab aber schon in XP das Problem das er den Befehl in der eingabeaufforderung nicht nimmt! Habe Windows XP Home Edition 32 Bit und Vista Home Premium 64 Bit Version auf seperate Festplatten instaliert kanns damit zusammenhängen das eins 32 und eins 64 Bit ist?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen danke im vorraus


----------



## tocki (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Wokl.

Damit hab ich leider keine Erfahrung. Sorry.
Was genau heisst den "daß er den Befehl in der Eingabeaufforderung nicht nimmt!"
Kannst dus erst gar nicht eintippen, oder passiert nichts, oder...


----------



## Gastric (16. Mai 2008)

Hab auch die Dualboot-beschreibung von tocki benutzt, aber es funktioniert nicht .

Ich bleibe bei Punkt 4 hängen.

Sachlage: Habe gestern meinen neuen PC bekommen: 
IntelCore2 Duo 3,0 GHz, 750 GB HDD (Samsung), 8800GTX, 4GB RAM (4x1 1066 MHz im Dualchannelbetrieb)

Ich habe 2 BS: OEM-DVD (Vista Ultimate 64 bit dt. Version) und OEM-CD (XP Professional 32 bit dt. Version SP2).

A) Zuerst habe ich Vista installiert: Dazu habe ich während der Installation [vor der eigentlichen Vista-Installation, aber im Vista-Bootbildschirm]
3 Partitionen angelegt: 400 GB (für Vista gedacht), 110 GB (für XP gedacht) und 200 GB (für Daten etc.).

Vista funktioniert nach der Installation einwandfrei (hab noch das Servicepack 1, was ich aber später installieren will)

Dann mit XP-CD gebootet: funktioniert => blauer Bildschirm => er zeigt die zuvor unter Vista installierten 3 Partitionen an:
- 1. Partition => C:, aber dann nicht wie in Vista als D: und E:, sondern
- 2.Partition => H: => auf diese hab ich versucht XP zu installieren
- 3. Partition => I:

soweit so gut.

Er startet die Installationsroutine und läuft voll durch. Dann kommt der normale Restart wo die eigentliche XP-Installation kommen sollte. Aber er starte nun weder mit Vista noch mit XP. 

B) Bevor ich das ganze oben unter A) Beschriebene gemacht habe, hatte ich gestern schon mal versucht Vista zu installieren. Hat auch geklappt, hab dann SP1 rauf getan und alle Treiber für die Hardware. Hab dann eine SetupCD für XP Professional SP3 (aus dem netz als iso gesaugt und auf ne CD gebrannt mit nero) genommen, um die auf die 2 Partition raufzutun. Da ist er bis zum ProductKey gekommen, aber er hat meinen neu gekauften XP professional 32 bit -Product Key nicht angenommen. also hab ich Kaltstart gemacht und der PC hat mit XP versucht zu starten. Aber der Produktkey wird ja nicht angenommen.

Also hab ich schweren Herzens wieder mit der Vista - DVD gebootet und alle Partitionen wieder gelöscht und neu 3 Partitionen eingerichtet. Dann ging es mit obigen Punkt A weiter

Ich dreh mich im Kreis .
Wenn mir einer helfen könnte wär echt nett.

Oder soll ich erst XP installieren auf die 2te partition und dann Vista auf die erste?


----------



## tocki (16. Mai 2008)

Hi!

An der Stelle an der du bist würde ich unbedingt zuerst XP installieren und dann Vista drüber. Dann hast du auch den ganzen Stress mit dem Dualboot nicht, weil Vista das ältere XP erkennt.

XP nach Vista ist nur ein Workaround, wenns gar nicht anders geht.

Ach so: Sind die Partitionen alle auf einer physikalischen Festplatte?


----------



## Gastric (16. Mai 2008)

Ja die Partitionen sind alle auf einer physikalischen Festplatte (der 750 GB, ohne raid etc.) => ich hab die Partitionen mit der VistaDVD erstellt.

Hab jetzt zuerst XP auf die 2te Partition installiert => funktioniert.
Er zeigt mir die 3 Partitionen an => C: 1.Partition aber die 2. und 3. bezeichnet er als H: und I:.

Hab also auf H: installiert. (der PC hat einen 4 in 1 kartenleser fest eingebaut in den laufwerkschächten => zeigt er unter vista als laufwerke G-J an)

Danach hab ich Vista auf die 1 Partition (C installiert.
Nun startet nur noch Vista und in Vista werden die Partitionen 2 und 3 als D: und E: angegeben und das DVD Laufwerk als F:

Habe nun EasyBCD auf C: installiert und manuell XP hinzugefügt + als Laufwerksbezeichnung D:.

jetzt nach reboot zeigt er mir als bootmöglichkeiten Vista oder XP an
vista funktioniert
aber XP nicht
er sagt die \NTLDR fehlt
hab also (nachdem ich per optionen in vista alle systemdateien, versteckten Dateien anzeigen + typische Dateiendungen nicht ausblenden aktiviert hab
die folgenden 3 dateien gesucht: ntldr, NTDETECT.COM und boot.ini
die ersten beiden hab ich nur gefunden auf der setupcd von xp prof.
und habe sie auf C. kopiert.

Folge: xp funktioniert immer noch nicht

hab dann per EasyBCD den xp-bootloader geladen, um in XP starten zu können  => Folge nur XP lädt, aber vista nicht mehr
hab dann per reparaturcd in der BOOTCFG von XP rumgefummelt => nix passiert

dann wie in Punkt 8 deiner Installationshinweise: per VISTA-DVD Reparatur => F:\boot\bootsect.exe –NT60 All eingeben und mit Return bestätigt =>Meldung „Bootcode was successfully updated“ abgewartet und mit "exit“ geschlossen

=> nun läuft wieder vista, aber xp nich
der selbe fehler besteht weiterhin

hab dann nochmal die boot.ini gesucht => und auf C: gefunden (inhalt: die selbsterstellte EasyBCD => XP eingabe mit  boote Windows XP auf partition(2))

also mache ich reboot
nun geht gar nix mehr , da die BOOTMFG fehlt)

Ich verzweifel langsam.
Liegt das mitunter an den unterschiedlichen Laufwerksangaben von der Partition wo XP drauf ist? unter XP ist die ja H: unter Vista als D: erkannt

hab halt 4 + 1 USB vorn und hinten am PC und an 2en sind Tastatur und Maus dran


----------



## Gastric (16. Mai 2008)

Ich versuch noch mal erst Vista, dann XP, wie in deiner Beschreibung.

Aber kannst du mal die einzelnen Punkte genauer beschreiben?

Eventuell auch den Weg über: erst xp, dann vista installieren.
Will halt gern auf partition 2 xp und auf 1 Vista


----------



## tocki (16. Mai 2008)

... und? Hattest du Erfolg?


----------



## Gastric (17. Mai 2008)

Ja, endlich geschafft, nachdem ich die beiden BS x-mal in verschiedenen Varianten installiert hab und etliche verschiedene Einstellungsmöglichkeiten in EaysyBCD getestet hab.

Ich musste allerdings auf die 2 Partition, wo XP drauf ist noch zusätzlich die NTLDR in das Root-Verzeichnis kopieren. erst dann hat auch XP wieder funktioniert.

Jetzt hab ich beim booten die Wahl zwischen Vista und XP und beide funktionieren auch noch.


----------



## Dany Sahne (17. Mai 2008)

jetzt hab ich ein problem bei mit steht fehler beim laden des betriebssystems (bei meinen laptop) was kann ich jetzt tun


----------



## Dany Sahne (17. Mai 2008)

so ok versuche gerade mit der vista dvd was zu erreichen werdee alles ausprobieren meine daten sind zum glück alle mit ner schattenkopie gesichert fals was schiefgeht


----------



## Dany Sahne (17. Mai 2008)

Leider wird jetzt alles gelöscht, aber ich kanns nicht verhindern und ich sehe auch keinen anderen ausweg.
Aber ich habe 2 Sicherungs-DVD´s und einmal noch eine Schattensicherung, wie ebend erwähnt(letzter Beitrag)


----------



## Dany Sahne (17. Mai 2008)

Ok, ich habe nun Vista neu installiert.
Ich möchte nun Fragen ob meine alten Einstellungen auch bei der Sicherung gespeichert wurden.


----------



## Dany Sahne (17. Mai 2008)

So habe nochmals alles probiert, Aber nach dem 1. Neustart bei der XP Installation steht da Fehler beim Laden des Betriebssystems


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte dich einmal auf die Edit-Funktion hinweisen die du nutzen kannst um nicht soviele Doppelposts zu produzieren ... man beachte dazu den Knopf 'Ändern'


----------



## Dany Sahne (21. Mai 2008)

Poste lieber um mir zu helfen und nicht rumzumeckern


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2008)

Das war eigentlich als freundlicher Hinweis gemeint ... und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass ich dir bei einem Problem helfen muss, dass hier im Forum (Suchfunktion) schon genug diskutiert wurde und auch bei Google sollte sich einiges finden :/


----------



## tocki (7. August 2008)

Kleines Update:

Die Beschreibung unter http://www.blog.tocki.de/2008-04-29/xp-auf-einen-vista-rechner-installieren/ wurde inzwischen mehr als 5.700 mal aufgerufen. Das angebotene PDF wurde weit über 1.000 mal heruntergeladen.


----------



## dennis-320 (16. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nach der Anleitung versucht XP nach Vista zu installieren, leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe 2 Festplatten eine SATA 250gb mit Vista
und auf einer IDE 30 Gb festplatte XP installiert.

Nach der Installation startete XP, aber kein Vista mehr. Mit Hilfe von Recovery hat Vista dann wieder gestartet.

Allerdings ist ein Start von XP nicht mehr möglich. Ich habe versucht mit Easy BCD XP zu booten und mit Partition Boot magic. Keines der Programme fand das XP Os. Auch mit Hilfe der Eingabeaufforderung war es nicht möglich, den Bootloader abzuändern.

Kann es darin liegen, dass unter Vista die Systemplatte C: ist und die XP Patte D: und es unter XP genau umgekehrt war?

Die SATA Platte läuft im Bios als 3rd IDE

Und die IDE Platte als Secondary Master IDE


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. August 2008)

Nein. Windows regelt das mit den Festplatten relative schwachsinnig und verwirrend. Und zwar ist die Systemfestplatte per Standard immer C:. Es ist halt nicht dafür ausgelegt mehrere Windows-Systeme auf einem Rechner zu haben.

Wieso probierst du nicht einfach mal Grub?


----------



## s3rvus (16. August 2008)

nachdem man mit z.b. easybcd windows xp in den vista-bootloader (richtige partition angeben!) hinzugefügt hat, braucht man auf seiner xp-partition die bootdateien *ntldr*, *bootfont.bin, ntdetect.com *und *boot.ini *von xp.
in der boot.ini muss man dann noch die richtigen einstellungen vornehmen (dazu gibts dokus). ich persönlich schreibe immer testweise mehrere einträge mit verschiedenen parametern rein und probiere dann beim booten aus, welcher der richtige ist, so muss man nicht 10 mal neu booten 
mfg,
s3rvus

EDIT: Hier mein Tutorial dazu (Dualboot Vista, XP)


----------



## dennis-320 (17. August 2008)

Hallo danke für eure Tipps.

Leider läuft XP immer noch nicht. 
Im Bootmanager kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Ist es normal dass Easy BCD diese Meldung hat:

Entry #1

Name:  Microsoft Windows Vista
BCD ID:  {current}
Drive:  C:\
Bootloader Path:  \Windows\system32\winload.exe
Windows Directory:  \Windows

Entry #2

Name:  Microsoft Windows XP
BCD ID:  {67710fbb-6a26-11dd-ac7c-0013d3627b73}
Drive:  C:\
Bootloader Path:  \NTLDR

Dies würde ja bedeuten,dass beide Systeme auf C. liegen.
XP liegt aber auf D:


Und das habe ich auch eingestellt, trotzem steht bei beiden Einträgen C: .


----------



## s3rvus (17. August 2008)

hm, komisch...
schon mal nochmal probiert, den eintrag zu erstellen?
man muss ja irgendwie die partition auswählen _bevor_ man den betriebssystem-typ auswählt.
ansonsten kannst dus auch mal so mit der bcdedit probieren:
http://forum.chip.de/windows-vista/dualboot-vista-xp-910217.html
(ganz unten; statt X: dann bei dir wohl D
viel glück!


----------



## dennis-320 (19. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Hilfe!

Es funktioniert nun.
Ich habe auf eine 3. Partition Vista installiert und dann hat Vista die beiden anderen Systeme(XP und Vista) erkannt.  Dieses 2. Vista habe ich dann wieder gelöscht und der Bootloader blieb.


----------



## s3rvus (19. August 2008)

oder so


----------



## tocki (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Wollte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die oben genannte Anleitung zur Installation eines Dualboots umgezogen ist. Neuer Direktlink:

http://www.blog.tocki.de/2008-04-29/xp-auf-einen-vista-rechner-installieren/


----------



## TheRealHoudini (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

EasyBCD ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Ich habe es mit folgender Anleitung erfolgreich zum Laufen gebracht:

http://www.wernertotal.de/2008/12/windows-xp-nach-vista-intallieren-so-gehts

Gruß TheRealHoudini


----------



## progressiv (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem bei dem mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann, und zwar habe ich ein Notebook und einen PC. Beide sind mit Vista vorinstalliert, auf dem Notebook habe ich alles nach Anleitung gemacht und es hat auch tadellos funktioniert. Ausser das unter XP ein paar Treiber fehlten, welche aber ziemlich schnell zusammengesammelt waren.

Nun das Problem, auf meinem PC wollte ich selbiges tun und XP auf eine zweite Partition installieren, genau wie beim Notebook schon getan, aber nach dem Bildschirm um die Lizensbedingungen mit F8 zu bestätigen sollte eigentlich die Auswahl getroffen werden wohin XP installiert werden soll, nur dort slehen keine Laufwerke sondern nur 3 mal untereinander das da ein unbekanntes Laufwerk ist und sich in dem kein Datenträger befindet. Jeder beliebige tastendruck ruft dann einen Bluescreen auf den Plan das der Computer zum schutz vor Beschädigung angehalten wurde.

Weis denn eventuell einer einen Rat


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Dezember 2008)

Da zeigt sich wieder warum Vista als neueres Betriebssystem XP zu bevorzugen ist: Es ist nicht nur sicherer und mit der richtigen Konfiguration schneller sondern es hat auch eine bessere Treibererfügbarkeit. Ich denke deinem XP feht einfach der passende Treiber für den Festplattencontroller. Diesen kannst du beim Start des Setups mittels F6 einbinden sofern du den passenden Treiber irgendwo (am wahrscheinlichsten auf der Herstellerseite) findest. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich existiert ein Treiber für XP einfach nicht.


----------



## helmut1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und möchte mich erst ein mal vorstellen.
Helmut Weihrauch 
Und ich komme aus Köln.
Ich lese die Beiträge mit Großem Interesse aber ich habe noch keine Hilfe zu meinem Problem hier sehen können.
Ich bekomme noch nicht ein mal Windows XP installiert.
Auf meinem Rechner hebe ich Vista drauf und möchte neben her auch XP verwenden.
Aber es geht nicht.
Bitte Bitte ich brauch Hilfe.
Aber bitte ich habe nicht so Viel Ahnung.
Im voraus vielen Dank.
Gruß Helmut


----------



## progressiv (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mir erst mal damit geholfen das ich im BIOS den Modus für die Festplatte auf IDE geändert habe und siehe da die XP Installation hat sie erkannt und ich konnte es ohne probleme installieren.

Im übrigen sage ich nicht das Vista schlecht ist im gegenteil, aber bei XP habe ich keine blue screens. Hauptsächlich nutze ich aber Vista


----------



## Arnibold (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem DualBoot.
Ich boote ganz normal mit dem Laufwerk. Blauer Bildschirm und dann Fehlermeldung: Windows musste heruntergefahren werden... Es komt erst garnicht dazu auf welche Partiotion ich XP installieren möchte.
Wenn ihr einen Screenshot wollt, mach ich einen.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus )


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn schon ein Bluescreen kommt solltest du auch den kompletten Text posten. Sprich alles, was nicht Standardgefasel ist. Dann können wir und Google dir auch besser helfen


----------



## yama_xp (6. März 2009)

HI,
also ich möchte auch XP NACH Vista installieren.

hab vista ultimate 64bit installiert und will jez xp home edition 32 bit nachträglich drauf machen.
denke mir also machste mal eifnach nach der anleitung von tocki.

geht aber nicht: 
ich hab zuerst einmal in vista meine festplatte C verkleinert um  20gb
dann aus den 20 gb ein neues laufwerk gemacht das von vista automatisch L genannt wurde.
hab die xp cd eingelegt und neugestartet und von der cd gebootet.....die cd fängt dann an alle möglichen treiber etc. zu laden, DANN kommt aber nur noch ein schwarzer bildschirm wo oben links ein strichlein blinkt.....aber das tuts auch ne vierttel stunde lang und nix passiert also starte ich neu....und geh wieder in vista um nachdem problem zu suchen....
sprich ich bekomme beim booten nicht mal die möglichkeit zu wählen ob ich xp installieren möchte und wenn ja in welche partition....
habe auch versucht in vista , die dateien von xp nach L zu kopieren und dann zu installieren aber das verhindert vista, ebenso im kompatibilitätsmodus zu windows xp sp 2
.
bitte helft mir das ich xp doch noch installieren kann!


----------



## sheel (8. März 2009)

An die, die mit dem Bootloader Probleme haben:
Alternativ zu dem XP/Vista, die sich gegenseitig hinmachen, wäre "bootus" einen Blick Wert,
hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Allerdings hilft es, wenn man ihn VOR der Installation vom zweiten OS draufspielt...
wenn beide schon da sind, wirds kompliziert...


----------



## Boltus (5. Januar 2010)

Habe mich übers tockis klare Anleitung gefreut und wollte sie bei meinem Dell- Notebook, bei dem Vista- Ult. vorinstalliert ist, mit XP probieren.
Habe zunächst C: verkleinert und eine 80 GB Partition H: frei gemacht. Nun XP- CD rein und Neustart. Die Installation von XP kann ich aber nur
starten. Dann kommt nach reichlich speichern bei der Abfrage für 'Installation starten ( return ) / reparieren / oder beenden ( F3 ) nach Eingabe 
von Return die Meldung, das keine installierten FP- Laufwerke gefunden werden.
Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## C-H (5. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich bringt XP die Treiber für deinen Festplatten-Controller nicht mit. Was hast du für ein Mainboard? Lag dem Mainboard vlt. eine Diskette bei?


----------

